# Leisure Batterys



## budgie1960 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a Hobby Toskana 617. 2008. I want to pair off a new Leisure Battery. There is 4 nuts/screw type holding the seat on, which are easy to take off but one of them you need a very small 4 mm alan key underneath it to hold it in order to take off the nut. Its not the fact that it is 4mm. You just cannot get an alan key under there. Has anyone got any tips other than taking a saw to it.

thanks

Colin Northern Ireland


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Colin
Try either grinding an alley key down or holiding uit with a pair of mole grips etc.
Or can you get in with a hacksaw blade to saw a slot in to stop it turning with a piece if stell or summat


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Is it an allen key or star bit?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

on our hobby they are star bits


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

You can purchase, alen key and star bits, in a screw driver format, would that work?


----------



## budgie1960 (Aug 25, 2011)

Took it back to the dealer and asked him to fit a new 110 plus my spare 110 ah (paired off). He had to put them in the back under the single chair. Very good job though.


----------

